# Phrag. Q F Maria



## cabnc (Feb 17, 2022)

From Ecuagenera in 2015. First of four buds.


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2022)

Fabulous deep crimson and very nice form.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 18, 2022)

That is a good one!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2022)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids! Show us the plant!


----------



## denisewh (Feb 19, 2022)

abax said:


> Fabulous deep crimson and very nice form.


How lovely and such nice deep color This is next on my wishlist from ecuagenera.


----------

